# Planter and equipment upgrade help



## rjfinke

Looking for some upgrade inputs for next years planting.

We currently have a john deere 7200 conservation max emerge two 16 row corn planter with an old plain 250 monitor that we pulled on our jd 8400t. We have new bullseye seed tubes and keeton wet tails for it (considering adding a tank for pop up to run through the keetons); considering adding flow rate monitoring with redball units, micro-track safeguard electronic monitors, or we are really liking john blue's visagage II unit with its iPad electronic blockage monitor.

For beans we are running a jd 1780 31 row unit pulled by our jd 4850 mfwd, but considering using the 8400t for this also; it has air down pressure and and uses the original greenstar monitor for rate/population information.

We have looked at updating and getting greenstar that we could use it for both planters (if it would even work with both) and with our jd 9610, so that we can compare planting information with yield information. Wondering if we could incorporate it onto our rogator sprayer and/or our 28 fertilizer applicator. Looking for interchange ability since we could switch the safeguard or visagage units between the planter, applicator, and sprayer for liquids. Also, we have looked at precision plantings equipment and like the 20/20 seedsense with iPad field view since they have the equipment to monitor our air down pressure, but they currently do not have any harvest monitoring. AgLeader is also another option they is out there I know, but have not really looked into yet.

I know I have said a lot, but I would really like some input or suggestions from those of you who have tried or are using some of these different systems. Hearing what works and is worth while seems much more useful then hearing some salesman talk.


----------



## FarmWrench

I'm Case/Trimble for auto steer and still using Kinze monitor. I pine for a 20/20 but at 8 rows and 250 acres that is hard to justify. Kinze monitor is worthless. Combine has early gen yield monitor w/o GPS. Our soils change so much that management zones are impossible for now. Who has the best service? We are hands down Case here. Deere has one guy who is hours away and might even be a myth (no one has gotten help/installation/ or sales help) Agco dealer had/has Jhon Blue and Raven before Auto farm and a stint with outback some liecra now who knows what they will have next year. Blue still thinks computers are a fad and we all want an old Versatile with an old truck transmission. Do you have Rtk?


----------



## rjfinke

Yeah our combine has just a plain yield monitor and why we would like a package that has several uses to justify the cost involved. No we do not have rtk, but I don't think that we need that much precision since we are in fields 80 acres or less and have no plan for auto steer until we have a little better setup with precision equipment.
Deere is our closest dealer and who we generally deal with, but I would not say they are technologically advanced enough to go very I depth about precision equipment.
We have been looking at options online and it is hard to get input, so thought we would go this route to try and form an opinion.


----------



## FarmWrench

Go auto steer FIRST. I do not have any fields over 45 acres. Total acreage of 480 with rtk on two tea tractors and sprayer. Once steering is in the hands of the computer, your brain is free to be the best monitor, best planner available. It will change the way you THINK about almost everything. And that is bigger than the advantages of being able to plant in the dark, dust or lay out lands, spray in the dark without running over anything because the rows are straight without skips. Almost everyone starts to think different about how to do things once you can turn around and watch the planter and think.


----------



## FarmWrench

Test. I sent reply and I can not find it. Test.


----------



## FarmWrench

Redo. 

Go auto steer FIRST!
I farm 480 total acres and no field over 45. Two tractors on rtk and the sprayer.


----------

